# early xmas shopping



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

hi all
just thought i'd share with you -

one motorhome, 4 adults, friday 2nd dec late ferry, return sunday 4th middayish - 44.00 in total.

i don't know how they do it at Norfolk lines but i'm glad they do


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

Similar crossing times and dates with Transeuropa 48hr return November to March is £21 if paying by end Oct


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Trans Europa Ferries*

Have just booked a crossing from Ramsgate to Ostend with Trans Europa Ferries. Depart Ramsgate 07:00 Saturday morning, Return from Ostend 18:00 Sunday evening. Return fare is just £21. Ideal for the pre Xmas Booze cruise.
This special offer on the 48 hour reurn ticket is bookable in advance until the end of October. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Trans Europa Ferries*



brisey said:


> Have just booked a crossing from Ramsgate to Ostend with Trans Europa Ferries.


I contacted them for campers longer than 6 mt.

Reply :

Dear Sir, Madam,

Thank you for contacting TransEuropa Ferries.

At the moment it's possible to make a reservation online (www.transeuropaferries.com), telephone (0032 (0) 59 340 260),
fax (0032 (0) 59 340 261) or with email ([email protected]).

For a camper longer than 6 meters the price for a single ticket is 80 euro and return ticket 160 euro.

Jim


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

ask the UK side 01843 595522 or [email protected] & post here if you don't get a clearer answer! 
For the record, prices depend on season (Nov-Mar being cheaper and Jul/Aug most expensive). There's currently a 48hr return offer, and prices change above 6m by adding a surcharge for every metre


----------

